

What happened to opensparc's idea of an open cpu? - iFire

What happened to opensparc http://www.opensparc.net/? People worry about proprietary hardware, but here's a GPL 64bit cpu and there's no excitement?<p>As Oracle has control of Sun's assets, if Oracle wanted to release SPARC T3 as GPL, the Verilog would have already been released.<p>I've gone to their website and it's bitrotting. I can download archive files, but there's no cvs access. I want to see the information mirrored to keep the the cpu alive. Maybe store the cvs on github.
======
wmf
It still costs millions of dollars to fab an OpenSPARC, so it's not really
that open. I can't think of any real problems that it solves.

~~~
iFire
Someone shrunk it so it fits on a FPGA.

Also, does it really cost 5 million to fab at TSMC? I need to figure out what
process size and to fill in the quotes <http://www.mosis.com/prices.html>.

They make lots of 40 chips.

[http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/7042/how-
much...](http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/7042/how-much-does-it-
cost-to-have-a-custom-asic-made) gave an example of a 40 lot run costing 3k.

